# Dcffffffffffffffffffffffffffffoes anybody know the original contents?



## Lucie813 (Oct 17, 2005)

My very first antique bottle - I have all of two, in addition to a modern collection - was a corkless and empty Hicks Cappudine bottle I purchased for all of $10 (the going rate, I believe).  I was fascinated by its claim to cure everything from headaches to grippe.  Does anyone know what the original contents were?  I'm betting a large dose of alcohol, like most if not all patent medicines of a century ago, but so far have found no information.

 Thanks!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 17, 2005)

Moved too other post[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## madman (Oct 17, 2005)

hey lucie im guessing a liquid or powder  it must have been good stuff ive found alot of them i always keep them though there cool bottles  mike


----------



## capsoda (Nov 25, 2005)

Cappudine was made out of oppium. Different brands used different amounts of alcohol, flavorings and other medicinal items, you know eye of newt, horn wart or God knows what, but mostly oppium.[:'(] After taking a little I'm sure you would think it had cured what ever you had and you could probably fly too. [sm=lol.gif]Those are realy nice finds.


----------

